# أرجوا المساعدة في مشروع تخرج ال Autoclave جهاز التعقيم بالبخار



## متعب محمد المتعب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

احتاج الى بحث عن جهاز التعقيم بالبخار 
(autoclave)
باللغة العربية
*استخدامه ومبدا التشغيل **وتحديد الاعطال*
*وكيفية اصلاحها*
*أنتظر مساعدتكم عاجلا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مهند المهداوي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان مبدا عمل جهاز التعقيم بالبخار هو تجميع كمية من البخار داخل حيز مغلق من اجل الحصول على حرارة اعلى لغرض القضاء على الاحياء المجهرية التي تكون على اسطح المواد المراد تعقيمها وهي عادة تكون العدد الجراحية او ملابس الكادر الجراحي ويتم يستعمل الماء المقطر لتفادي تكون التكلسات او تجمع الاملاح على جدرانه الداخلية وهو عادة يكون مصنوع من مادة (stainless steel) ويكون سمك جدرانه بحدود 15 ملم.
ان مصدر الحرارة الرئيسي هو الهيتر الذي تكون قدرته بحود 6000 واط ويكون مغمورا بالماء داخل الـ (boiler) لتكوين البخار ويكون مجهزا بمنظومات حماية للهيتر مثل حساسات مراقبة مستوى الماء الاعلى والاسفل كما توجد منظومات مراقبة مستوى الفولتية لحماية الهيتر من ارتفاع الكهرباء .
يتم المحافظة على مستوى الماء بواسطة منظومة مراقبة الماء المتمثلة بالحساسات و دائرة السيطرة ومضخة الماء التي تعمل عند انخفاض مستوى الماء عن الحساس الاسفل فيتم الايعاز الى المضخة بالعمل لتعويض الماء وعند وصول الماء الى الحساس الاعلى يتم ايقاف المضخة عن العمل .
كل هذا يتم التحكم به بواسطة دائرة سيطرة رئيسية تقوم في بداية التشغيل بالايعاز الى الهيتر بالعمل لتوليد كمية كافية من البخار وعند ضغط معين (2-2,5)بار يتوقف الهيتر عن العمل عندها تبدا دورة التعقيم بان يتم الايعاز الى مضخة السحب بتفريغ الهواء الداخلي ثم بعد عدة دقائق يسمح للبخار بالدخول عن طريق صمام البخار بعدها يتم تفريغ البخار بواسطة فتح صمام التفريغ وعند وصوله الى حد (0,1)بار تبدا مضخة السحب بالعمل لتفريغ ما تبقى من بخار وبعدها تعاد عملية السحب وضخ البخار اربعة مرات او خمسة حسب الشركة المنتجة بعدها يتم التفريغ النهائي ثم يبدا عمل الهيتر الخارجي الموضوع على الجدار الداخلي للجهاز ان عمل هذا الهيتر هو لتجفيف المواد التي قد يعلق بها بعض الرطوبة وبعد 15 دقيقة يتم فتح البوابة لاخراج المواد المعقمة .
لغرض التاكد من ان عملية التعقيم تمت بنجاح يوضع قطعة من شريط لاصق على احدى حاويات العدد الجراحية يكون حساسا لدرجة الحرارة الاعلى من 150 درجة مئوية حيث يتغير لونه بعد هذه الدرجة وعندها يتم التاكد من نجاح التعقيم.
مع تحياتي​


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مهند الله يعطيك العافية 


بانتظار المزيد


----------



## مهند المهداوي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*plasma strilization*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز الله يعافيك ويوفقك لكل خير هناك تقنية حديثة تم استعمالها وهي التعقيم بالبلازما حيث يتم استخدام مادة بيروكسيد الهيدروجين ويتم تحويلها الى حالة البلازما وبدرجة حرارة متدنية بحدود 30 درجة مئوية مما يمكننا من تعقيم مواد قد تتلف في درجات الحرارة العالية علما ان هذه التقنية لاتستخدم الماء او البخار ويكوت نتائج التعقيم 100% لكونها مادة سامة للكائنات الحية المجهرية , بالنسبة لمبدا العمل فانا حاليا في طور جمع المعلومات وسامدك بها حال اكتمال المعلومات لدي.
والهل الموفق


----------



## مهند المهداوي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*plasma strilization*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز الله يعافيك ويوفقك لكل خير هناك تقنية حديثة تم استعمالها وهي التعقيم بالبلازما حيث يتم استخدام مادة بيروكسيد الهيدروجين ويتم تحويلها الى حالة البلازما وبدرجة حرارة متدنية بحدود 30 درجة مئوية مما يمكننا من تعقيم مواد قد تتلف في درجات الحرارة العالية علما ان هذه التقنية لاتستخدم الماء او البخار ويكوت نتائج التعقيم 100% لكونها مادة سامة للكائنات الحية المجهرية , بالنسبة لمبدا العمل فانا حاليا في طور جمع المعلومات وسامدك بها حال اكتمال المعلومات لدي.
والهل الموفق


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (19 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله يا مهند على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

ولك انا مشروع تخرجي عن جهاز التعقيم بالبخار 
(autoclave)

واريد معلومات عنه هذا هو المقصد


----------



## glucose (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*هذه عن التعقيم بشكل عام :*




أجهزة التعقيم :

تسخدم أجهزة التعقيم من أجل قتل و ابادة الميكروبات و الجراثيم ووقف نشاطها تماما و الجاهز المستخدم لذلك يسمى "الأوتوكلاف Auto Clave" ، وتتم عملية التعقيم بطرق عدة منها [التعقيم الكيماوى، التعقيم باستخدام المرشحات filteration، التعقيم باستخدام الرحرارة الجافة أو الهواء الساخن، التعقيم بالبخار تحت ضغط و هو أفضل الطرق على الاطلاق].

هناك طريقتان لتشغيل جهاز التعقيم:
1- جهاز تعقيم يستخدم اللهب كمصدر حرارة لتسخين الماء.
2- جهاز تعقيم يستخدم السخانات الكهربية كمصدر للتسخين.
مكونات الجهاز عامة:
1- الجسم الداخلى (الحلة): و يأخذ شكل اسطوانة و تصنع من مواد غير قابلة للصدأ أو التآكل أو التفاعل مع الماء أو البخار.
2- الجسم الخارجى: ويأخذ نفس الشكل للحلة الداخلية و لا طرها قطرها أكبر بمقدار للعزل الحرارى ووظيفته حماية الأجزاء الداخلية للجهاز و يثبت فى أعلاه الغطاء و فى أسفلها الأرجل التى تحمل الجهاز.
3- الغطاء: و هو جزء معدنى دائرى الشكل ثقيل الوزن لكى يتحمل الضغط الناتج عن البخار و يتم تثبيته بحوالى 8 مسامير قوية.
4- الشبكة: و توضع فى داخل الحلة و يكون مستواها أعلى من مستوى الماء الموجود بالحلة ووظيفته أن يوضع عليها الحمل المراد تعقيمه.
5- خطوط المياه: [a] خط لتغذية الجهاز بالماء اللازم للتعقيم.
* خط آخر لصرف المياه بعد عملية التعقيم أو بعد التنظيف.
6- عداد قياس الضغط: ووظيفته التعرف على قيمة الضغط الموجود داخل الجهاز و هو أهم جزء فى الجهاز لأنة اذا ذاد الضغط عن قيمة معينة قد يؤدى لعواق وخيمة و يجب أن نحزر من هذا الجهاز لأن بإمكان مثل هذا الجهاز تفجير مبنى "سلمنا الله و اياكم" ولكل جهاز ضغط يتحملة.
7- صمام التحكم فى قيمة الضغط: و هو متصل بداخل غرفة التعقيم و يوجد فى ناحية الخروج لهذا الصمام ياى يعلوه ثقل لذيادة الأمان و التحكم فى قيمة الضغط بحث لايزيد عن قيمة معينة.
**أما المكون الثامن و المهم و محور الاختلاف بين الأجهزة**
8- كيفية التسخين: النوع الاول يعمل باللهب (النار) وبالطبع معروف كيفية اشعال النار.
أما النوع الثانى فيعمل بالسخانات الكهربية.










طبعا جهاز التعقيم الذى تكلمت علية قد تغير شكلا و حجما لكن نظرية التشغيل واحدة و للملاحظة انا أشرح نظرية التشغيل لا أشرح سواها لأنة كما قلت لكم الأجهزة الطبية مجالها كبير و كل يوم فى تطوير و الجهاز الذى نحن بصدده باطبع قد تطور الآن ليأخد شكلا آخر و آمانا أكثر و تحكم أكبر للتحكم فى كل شىء فى الجهاز كصرف المياه و الضغط ...الخ.
وان شاء الله هحاول أجيبلكم صورتة. لكى ترى الفرق.

أعطاله:
1- ثقب فى الحلة الداخلية.
2- تلف جوان الغطاء المطاط.
3- تلف عداد الضغط.
4- توقف صمام التحكم عن العمل.
5- قطع أحد الوصلات الكهربية.
6- عدم توصيل أرضى الجهاز (مهم جدا جدا فى الأجهزة الجديدة).
7- تلف أحد السخانات.*


----------



## glucose (19 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذا أيضاً تقرير باللغة العربية عن المعقمات :


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (20 ديسمبر 2008)

glucose الله يعطيك العافية في الدنيا و الآخرة

ومنتظر إذا كان فيه إظافات منك أو من الإخوان


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (25 ديسمبر 2008)

للرفع للفائدة


----------



## مقشش (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فين بقية المهندسين هذا من اهم المواضيع ارجو المشاركة و لو سمحتم المزيد


----------



## مهند المهداوي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*AutoGlave*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز ان جهاز التعقيم بالبخار مشابه تماما لقِـدر الضغط المستعمل في الطبخ ولكن ببعض الاضافات مثل مقياس الضغط ومقياس الحرارة وباقي الملحقات الاخرى للسيطرة على الضغط والحرارة وبالنسبة لك بالامكان المباشرة عمليا بشراء قدر ضغط مستعمل من السوق المحلي وتاك من كونه يعمل جيدا من البائع ونتواصل معا من اجل اكمال تجميع الاجزاء الباقية لكي تكمل مشروعك بنجاح , والله الموفق

* انتظر منك اعلامي بشراء القِدِر للاتنقال للمرحلة الثانية.


----------



## brouce (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
انا باحت مختص في علم البلازما وقد كانت لي ورقة بحتيه تم نشرها في مؤتمر في جمهورية التشيك في شهر مايو الماضي حول التعقيم بالبلازما من هنا احببت ان اصحح معلومه تم دكرها من قبل اخي مهند المهداوي وهي ان البلازما مادة سام .....ولكن اقول انا البلازما ليست بسامه وانما نتيجة لتفاعلات تحدت اتناء تعرض الاداء للبلازما مع الميكرواورقانزم مما تؤدي الى قتله .........​ 
وكما دكر الاخ مهند فان البلازما تعنبر علم حديت يستحدم في العديد من المجالات لاسيما المجال الطبي​ 

وللفائدة سوف اقوم بوضع موضوع مرفق بالنتائج الخاصة بي ​ 
مشكورين​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز ارجو منك مشكورا ان تبين لنا الية التعقيم بالبلازما وما يحدث للاحياء المجهرية اثناء عملية التعقيم بالبلازما.


----------



## التوزري (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لاجل الفائدة العامة ان الجهاز لا يسمى جهاز تعقيم بالبخار
انما جهاز تعقيم بالحرارة البخارية


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (28 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهند المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز متعب يجب ان تبدا بالتحرك من اجل تجميع اجزاء مشروعك لكي تكمل انجازه في الوقت المناسب وكما ترى فان الاخوان مشكورين قد اغنوا الموضوع بالشرح والمعلومات النظرية لذا عليك البدء فورا لكي نتابع معك اكماله واعتقد انها المرة الاولى يتم فيها تنفيذ مشروع بمتابعة الاخوان من الملتقى ولعلها تكون فاتحة لمشاريع اكبر وانفع للعرب.
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (29 ديسمبر 2008)

حياك الله يا أخ مهند

ولكن مشروعي عبارة عن بحث نظري و ليس عملي ومقتصر على معلومات عن الجهاز ودوائر وما إلى ذلك


أشكرك على إهتمامك ووفقك الله


----------



## مهند المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق في بحثك كنت اتمنى ان يكون البحث عمليا حتى نتواصل بيننا نحن المهندسين العرب في نواة مشروع صغير ويكبر معنا,ان شاء الله في بحث اخر.


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (1 يناير 2009)

للرفع للفائدة


----------



## متعب محمد المتعب (5 يناير 2009)

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## Angel of pain (23 يناير 2011)

الموضوع بجد مفيد جدا
وانا كمان عليا مشروع تخرج الاوتوكلاف بس ياريت ممكن حد يجيب مراحل تطور الجهاز والدائرة الكهربية للجهاز والخصائص الفنية وشكرا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

الله يعينك


----------



## feras fawaris (16 مايو 2011)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع انا جمعت الجهاز لكن المشكله عندي بين شبك جهاز التحكم بالحرارة وجهاز التايمر 
جهاز التحكم بالحراره نوعه d2 dimentsion الأصل بهذا الجهاز ان يعطي امر للتاايمر نوع DZ304 ان يبدء العمل عند وصول درجة الحرارة المطلوبه 
المشكله الأن عندي انه لا يوجد هنالك اي امر يصل للتايمر 
افيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## malaaaaaaaaaak (3 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يجزيكم كل خير ياااااااااااااااارب


----------

